# Farmer/Aycock DVD has just Arrived!



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, its suppose too :lol:


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

"suppose too"

Did it ship from somewhere? Or what makes you think so? I ordered mine thru his website. And have been patiently waiting for too long now. Hopefully it comes with a "John Hancock" that will make it all better.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

I think his website or Paypal said it would ship around the 27th...hold your horses...


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

spaightlabs said:


> I think his website or Paypal said it would ship around the 27th...hold your horses...


 :wink:


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

labinitup said:


> spaightlabs said:
> 
> 
> > I think his website or Paypal said it would ship around the 27th...hold your horses...
> ...


I was on the website a couple of days ago when I ordered mine and it did not say it would ship around the 27th. It said something more like please allow three weeks for delivery after the release date. That doesn't mean it won't come right away, but that is what it said.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Its a scam. There is no DVD.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

I got this from the Farmer/Aycock website.



> *Available: March 27, 2007 - First 1000 Pre-Orders will be autographed*.


Product Details 
• Director: Shannon Nardi 
• Format: Color NTSC 
• Language: English 
• Region: Region 1 encoding (US and Canada only) 
• Aspect Ratio: 1.33:1 
• Number of discs: 1 
• Rating: NR 
• Studio: Dancin Dog Productions 
• *DVD Release Date: March 27, 2007 *
• Run Time: 155 minutes 

[/quote]


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Its a scam. There is no DVD.


Exactly :idea:


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

EE has that it will be early April. Post up if anyone confirms a release date.

Waiting by the mailbox,


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

That must be what Chris A was refering to in his post.
"Farmer's a Scammer" "Farmer's a Scammer" :lol: :lol: 


Paul-TEXAS
This commentary is ment soley as a joke and
should not be taken seriously.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

JParsley said:


> EE has that it will be early April. Post up if anyone confirms a release date.
> 
> Waiting by the mailbox,


Thats what we were told by Avery, with encouragement from them that it might be sooner. As soon as they are ready to ship, everyone who ordered from EE, as well as df.com or dogsafield, will get their DVD.

SM


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Hang in there guys. The initial order numbers were higher than anticipated....this might set us back 48 hours, might not. The boxes should show up in the next few days. Then they'll go where they need to. Those of you who ordered autographed copies will be a couple days behind because they have to be signed.

We expect many to recieve their DVD's next week. Please let us know what you think...good or bad.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Early input Justin*

Justin,

Anytime I have to WAIT...it's BAD ; ) LOL....

Look forwarded to my copy as soon as it gets here.

Congrats on initial numbers being higher than anticipated.

Continued success,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I am sooo looking forward to receiving my copy.

Wayne - How you been, buddy?

Justin - After hearing the reports of SRS in NC, I'm gettin' just a little nervous about Dyersburg. LOL.  :lol:


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

My Avery rep told me today that they expect to ship the dvd's next week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

It's an Avery product. You can't expect it to be ready when they said it will. If your a hunter you've seen this before, with the delayed release of every decoy they make.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Edbuck said:


> It's an Avery product. You can't expect it to be ready when they said it will. If your a hunter you've seen this before, with the delayed release of every decoy they make.


 :lol:


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Edbuck said:


> It's an Avery product. You can't expect it to be ready when they said it will. If your a hunter you've seen this before, with the delayed release of every decoy they make.


UH OH, are the big boats from China bringing them over?? 

My guess, 3 weeks into the season they will arrive. :roll: 

Love Avery, Hate the slow BIG BOATS.


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone get there DVD yet?????
________
MAGIC FLIGHT LAUNCH BOX


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> Edbuck said:
> 
> 
> > It's an Avery product. You can't expect it to be ready when they said it will. If your a hunter you've seen this before, with the delayed release of every decoy they make.
> ...


I look at it this way..... What's a few more weeks since I didn't have it anyway and I functioned just fine without it....

All in good time.

Angie


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Angie B said:


> I look at it this way..... What's a few more weeks since I didn't have it anyway and I functioned just fine without it....
> 
> All in good time.
> 
> Angie


That's exactly what my last girlfriend told me. :roll: 

William


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Angie B said:


> I look at it this way..... What's a few more weeks since I didn't have it anyway and I functioned just fine without it....
> 
> Angie


But Angie, many of us don't have nearly the experience you do...


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

I am sorry to bring it back up. Has anyone received their video that had 
ordered it through the pay pal account. Never used pay pal before. 
Don't beat me up to bad.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

JParsley said:


> I am sorry to bring it back up. Has anyone received their video that had
> ordered it through the pay pal account. Never used pay pal before.
> Don't beat me up to bad.


PayPal... if tied to your checking account and not a credit card... can take 7-10 days for them to get their money.

I got mine Monday.......... now what do i do with it?

SM


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I got mine Monday.......... now what do i do with it?
> 
> SM



Send it to me! Because mine isn't here yet!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

hhlabradors said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine Monday.......... now what do i do with it?
> ...


Where did you order it from? I think everyone that ordered from EE should have theirs by now... some got them Fri/Sat last week.

SM


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I got mine Monday.......... now what do i do with it?
> 
> SM


Once again, should have just ordered from "the name ya know." :lol: 

Sittin, waitin, watchin........(not really)


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Where did you order it from? I think everyone that ordered from EE should have theirs by now... some got them Fri/Sat last week.
> 
> SM



Sigh. I should have known to go to the best.... But no. I had to just click the link provided in the RTF post.... The receipt has someone's personal name on it.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Farmer/Aycock DVD*

Well I ordered mine from Farmer on March 7 and no sign of it yet. This was prior to it being available on EE. I shouldn't have been so anxious! Yes it was Pay Pal credit card. Now I remember why I never use Pay Pal.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

pay pal sucks.I sold a man a deer shouldermount and he paid through PP and I sent it to him and he got the deer then disputed it with PP and they put a hold on the money for 2 months and he tried to get a refund and keep the deer and PP told meanyone can dispute and have a hold put on money


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

I was rather surprised to find the DVD in my mailbox on Saturday. I ordered from EE. 

Teri


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Could it be that those of you that haven't recieved one got the "autographed" copy??? I think you'll be waiting one good long time for those...........

Just my Honest Opinion...... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Could it be that those of you that haven't recieved one got the "autographed" copy??? I think you'll be waiting one good long time for those...........
> 
> Just my Honest Opinion...... :wink:
> 
> Angie


I should have gotten EE Stacey to autograph the ones we sold.  

SM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be that those of you that haven't recieved one got the "autographed" copy??? I think you'll be waiting one good long time for those...........
> ...


Why??? You wouldn't have gotten any more for them???? Now if you had called Farmer you might have worked a deal...... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Angie B said:
> ...


Farmer might have a _SLIGHTLY_ larger following in the field trial community than Stacey... but she's close.

SM


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, should of ordered from EE as I have not recieved mine yet!

Lessons Learned Regards,

William


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Shayne Mehringer said:
> ...


She can autograph her "john henry" as D Farmer and J Aycock as well as anyone..... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> She can autograph her "john henry" as D Farmer and J Aycock as well as anyone..... :wink:
> 
> Angie


Great idea... and she could mis-spell a couple so people would think it's really Danny. HAHAHAHA j/k

SM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > She can autograph her "john henry" as D Farmer and J Aycock as well as anyone..... :wink:
> ...


Genuis!!!

Angie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I was a little negative towards Avery earlier in this thread. I owe them an apology. I got my DVD on Monday and watched it that evening. Good nuts and bolts video.

Good going Avery.

When's the next Aycock/Farmer video coming out?


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Could it be that those of you that haven't recieved one got the "autographed" copy??? I think you'll be waiting one good long time for those...........
> 
> Just my Honest Opinion...... :wink:
> 
> Angie


That's what I have been wondering. Writer's cramp hurts!

Latisha


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

I ordered the Video from farmers website and still havent recieved it, about 3 or 4 weeks ago. What the hell is going on. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2007)

I ordered mine on 3/7 thru Farmer's website. I haven't recieved it yet so, I'm hoping it's autographed when I get it.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Guys,

Judy and Danny spent all weekend signing videos in Monroe at Christie's home (Danny's daughter). I'll be very surprised if each of you don't get your videos by weeks end at the latest. No, they were not stamped...and yes they signed by Danny and Judy....every single one of them.

The videos were set to ship the first week of April. They just had to make more copies than they thought they would to fill the orders...this put another 48 hours on the machines to process everything.

EE customers got theirs first because they weren't autographed and were shipped directly from Avery.

Farmer and Avery received their shipemnts on the same day (Friday AM last week) Farmer and Judy had to get over to Christsie's to sign the 1000.

The Farmer/Aycock Basics program is scheduled for edit and in the first week of the 3rd quarter. It should be available on EE by mid to late July.

If Problems and Solutions is well recieved, and everybody feels like it was worth $40.00 I'm certain they'll shoot another video covering much of what was missed the first time around.

If you guys want it...I know they'll be happy to do another one. I know they are anxious to hear everyone's thoughts....good and bad.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Farmer/Aycock DVD*

Thanks Justin for the update. I realize signing 1000 copies is a big deal! Now I know it will be on the way by the end of the week. Annette (Marie)


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

You bet Marie....

I hope most if not all of them made it out on Monday. Please give us an update once you get it.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I just completed watching the video.

Since I'm a type 2 trainer, I didn't see much of anything that was valuable in it!  

Seriously, I enjoyed watching it and seeing how Danny and Judy handle situations and give solutions. 

I learned what to do with a problem that I have been having with a dog that sits and won't handle on a mark. Found out I handled it wrong!
So, now that I've learned, I'm a type 3 trainer!

Good video, reasonably priced for the amount of material in it. 

Tackett, you know what you're doing when you market these things.

Tim


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Tim,

What was wrong with the video? How can we make the next one better....besides we get rid of Danny and let Judy do all the talking!

Seriously...if you were t pick 3 problems to cover in the next one...what would it be?

Is it worth $40.00? 

PS. A chimpanzee could market Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock to a bunch of dog freaks like us.

JT


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> PS. A chimpanzee could market Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock to a bunch of dog freaks like us.
> 
> JT


I'd say you resemble a gorilla a bit more but that wouldn't be nice to the gorilla. :twisted:


----------



## flywaylabs (Aug 20, 2006)

Got mine in the mail yesterday :lol:


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

Justin Tackett said:


> ...to cover in the next one...


Hi Justin

Are there plans for a whole series of these?

Regards, Jason


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

Justin Tackett said:


> Guys,
> 
> EE customers got theirs first because they weren't autographed and were shipped directly from Avery.



Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Jason Ferris said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > ...to cover in the next one...
> ...


Jason,

I'm sure Danny and Judy could sell plenty...but giving people what they really can use is more important to both of them.

If people can really find their system of solutions useful...I think they would churn out a couple more.
But...I know it's really important to both of them that the videos are good, and people can use the information.

Please let them/us know what you think...when/if you get a chance to take a peek at one.

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

achiro said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > PS. A chimpanzee could market Danny Farmer and Judy Aycock to a bunch of dog freaks like us.
> ...


Thank you Russ. Between you, Booty and my ol' buddy Guthrie I got some serious pals over here....

Thanks,

JT


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Justin Tackett said:
> ...


I ain't your pal......you ride in a Pro-Drive...... :evil: 

Mudbuddy or bust regards,

Gut


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Video*

I was going to order one 'till I watched the trailer with all that stupid crap on the porch. Is there some actual training in the real video? What sorts of stuff? 

No doubt these are training greats, but stage 2 stage 3 stage 4, more bourbon,... - lets see some actual training we might learn from. How's it organized? What's it about?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Video*



Keith Stroyan said:


> I was going to order one 'till I watched the trailer with all that stupid crap on the porch. Is there some actual training in the real video? What sorts of stuff?
> 
> No doubt these are training greats, but stage 2 stage 3 stage 4, more bourbon,... - lets see some actual training we might learn from. How's it organized? What's it about?


Another proud member of the bipolar disorder brigade. 

Say hello to John regards

Bubba


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > Justin Tackett said:
> ...


Ok, Ok I'm pretty sure you can take a joke but if not, you can go to this link and have your ego stroked for a while. :wink: 
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=39017&postdays=0&postorder=asc


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Video*



Keith Stroyan said:


> I was going to order one 'till I watched the trailer with all that stupid crap on the porch. Is there some actual training in the real video? What sorts of stuff?
> 
> No doubt these are training greats, but stage 2 stage 3 stage 4, more bourbon,... - lets see some actual training we might learn from. How's it organized? What's it about?


If we told you all that, you wouldn't need to buy it.

Come on down to the Retreat and I'll pirate a copy from mine for you.

Jerry


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

All I got to say is.............

I'd pay $29.99 for a DVD, but damn sure ain't gonna be about training a damn dog.

If ya know what I mean. :wink: 

Boom chica bow wow regards,

Gut


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Has some great material and is a must have for any training library. The production quality and editing is excellant.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Not heeeeeeeeeeeer Yet!*

Ordered mine on the Danny Farmer website on March 11 and still no sign of it. I think it said available the 27th or so. I hope my dog don't age out of Derby before I get it.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: Not heeeeeeeeeeeer Yet!*



Ron Schuna said:


> I hope my dog don't age out of Derby before I get it.


So, how is Willie doing anyhow?


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Video*



Keith Stroyan said:


> I was going to order one 'till I watched the trailer with all that stupid crap on the porch. Is there some actual training in the real video? What sorts of stuff?
> 
> No doubt these are training greats, but stage 2 stage 3 stage 4, more bourbon,... - lets see some actual training we might learn from. How's it organized? What's it about?


Damn! I can't stop laughing.

JT


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > achiro said:
> ...



When you take me hunting this year....we'll ride in the Mud Buddy. Plus....I have a pile of Mud-Buddy's......for sale.

JT


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

achiro said:


> Justin Tackett said:
> 
> 
> > achiro said:
> ...



Thank you Russ....I feel much better now.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I ordered mine around the 26th about two days before the release date. It said to allow something like three weeks from the date of release for delivery, but maybe that was added on later.

Mine isn't here yet, but I won't start to worry until after this weekend. I'm constantly getting mail addressed to other people. The other day we got a priority mail package addressed to someone else.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Video*



Keith Stroyan said:


> I was going to order one 'till I watched the trailer with all that stupid crap on the porch. Is there some actual training in the real video? What sorts of stuff?
> 
> No doubt these are training greats, but stage 2 stage 3 stage 4, more bourbon,... - lets see some actual training we might learn from. How's it organized? What's it about?


So Keith. Look into a mirror and repeat after me....

"I am in phase 2 and I know it all...."

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> All I got to say is.............
> 
> I'd pay $29.99 for a DVD, but damn sure ain't gonna be about training a damn dog.
> 
> ...



Ken my advice would be to finish the book you started reading 3 years ago instead of watching a video...










/Paul


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Justin:

Do a video on marking theory and practice.

Pick out 10 fields. Have Judy and Danny describe the layout of the field, the terrain of the field, and have them start setting up marks and talking marking theory.

Field A- Danny says he would set up these marks for AA dogs and why. Judy says what she would set up. They then talk about what to change for Derby and Qual dogs. Then they run dogs on the tests. Then they talk about the tests.

Do this on land and water. Also talk about what you would want to change if you were judging on this setup (or how you would score the hunts)

Field B-Do the same thing on a water setup. 

Get them back on the porch. Use the dry eraser board so they can scribble and talk theory after each test.

You might also have some Amateur trainers in this part to ask some Amateur type questions. I would love to be one of those Amateurs, and, being that I have been on-air before AND do the best Jimmy Stewart impression in the world, Im idealy suited for it. 

And when I do my impression of Danny Farmer as Jimmy Stewart, it will make for good blooper reel material.

There you go Justin.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> And when I do my impression of Danny Farmer as Jimmy Stewart, it will make for good blooper reel material.


It will also make you piss yourself laughing........

SM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Shayne, are you going to be my agent?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > All I got to say is.............
> ...


And my advice to you would be to drink a warm glass of ...............

"Shut the hell up"

:wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Shayne, are you going to be my agent?


You bet, but you need to step up your Ron White.

SM


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I'll work on him.

I think my next one to do will be Christopher Walken. Can you imagine him as a judge describing a test?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tim West said:


> I'll work on him.
> 
> I think my next one to do will be Christopher Walken. Can you imagine him as a judge describing a test?


HAHAHAHA... that would be greatness!

SM


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I got mine today, one month and 6 days after ordering.
Could not get it to play on my DVD player, (operator error) but can see it on the computer.

Just starting the part on blinds. All of the stuff on marks was pretty much standard stuff.


----------



## blind ambition (Oct 8, 2006)

Tim West said:


> I'll work on him.
> 
> I think my next one to do will be Christopher Walken. Can you imagine him as a judge describing a test?


That would be swell Tim but could you bust a few moves with this amount of style while doing it? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpZpFE3Tsik


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Got mine today - It's very well done.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Yehaaa!! My autographed copy arrived today. Perfect timing to watch tonight. Cardinals have the day off.

Lifetime St Louis Cardinal Fan and Lab lover,
Marty


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Just got my signed copy today. I'll let you know


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I just got my signed copy today. 

/Paul


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Farmer/AycockDVD*

 You guys are lucky! I am still waiting. Forunately I am not holding my breath.


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

I got my signed copy today as well. Pretty cool and helpful video! Great job guys!


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Just got it today!!!! I finished watching it and liked it alot.I wish there was more on marking though. Loved the blind section and really answered alot of questions on problems I've been having. Good job all around!!!! And one more thing, I am so happy I have something else to watch other than Lardy videos.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Farmer/Aycock DVD*

I haven't gotten mine yet, either, Marie (Annette), do you think it has to do as to where we live?

Glenda


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Farmer/Aycock DVD*

Yes Glenda I suspect that GPS hasn't quite located us yet. I know my new Garmin 2720 had me about 3 blocks from where I actually live. Then again the snow and rain may have caused delays.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Have'nt gotten mine either....


----------



## sportsman (Aug 2, 2005)

Finally got my signed copy today.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Recieved mine today and just completed watching it. I enjoyed it a lot. Pretty good commercial.

Don't know about anyone else, but I'm heading out to buy some Pro Plan, Tritronics, Avery bumpers and Home Depot Buckets right now. :roll: :lol:


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

We have not received ours either....anxiously waiting!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Farmer/Aycock DVD*

Josh good news someone on the West coast has one. Glenda yours will be there tomorrow I bet. I may have to wait until Monday. Enjoy!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

I thought it was really well done. However, they pimped about as many products as a New York Yankees game. I just can't visualize Danny disolving a Rehydrate pill for every one of the dogs on his trailor. I wish they would have been honest about how much tougher the diversion blinds would be if not using those rubber duckies.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

One other thing. I thing it is funny how the stamp on the envelope said $1.35 on it. Little bit higher than the $5.00 I spent for S&H. :roll:


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

sheriff said:


> One other thing. I thing it is funny how the stamp on the envelope said $1.35 on it. Little bit higher than the $5.00 I spent for S&H. :roll:


The other $3.65 falls under the Handling part That's why they don't just call it "S". 

Can't wait to get mine. Did get a order of dog stuff today so that was almost as good. I even got one of those new Avery bumpers to try out. It sure looks high-tech for a bumper. :lol:

Latisha


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Well, I still have not recieved mine either "LAB MAN"!

William


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I got my autographed copy in the mail yesterday. I watched some of the marking stuff. There were some interesting tidbits in there. It is well done, and Danny & Judy are entertaining to watch. I had to keep smiling to myself wondering how careful thay had to be at times to be politically correct when it came to corrections. I noticed the warning at the beginning about the potential dangers of using some of their solutions on a dog not having solid basics and properly conditioned to understand the corrections.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Latisha said:


> sheriff said:
> 
> 
> > One other thing. I thing it is funny how the stamp on the envelope said $1.35 on it. Little bit higher than the $5.00 I spent for S&H. :roll:
> ...


Thanks Latisha :idea: 

It is always nice to get a dry outlook on things


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Still waiting. Ordered 3/7. 

Maybe next week.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Dang, ya'll make it hard on an old man. Quit bitchin!!!!

I'm forging those autographs as quick as I can!!!   

Jerry


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*today*

*Got my signed copy today!!!  Watching it as we have no school today....snow day :shock: 

Aaron*


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Jerry said:


> Dang, ya'll make it hard on an old man. Quit bitchin!!!!
> 
> Jerry



Go ahead and B-slap us for whinning Jerry


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Dang, copies being received in MO, SD, KS, even one in Nebraska and I have yet to see mine.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Just want to say, for all of you that have not received your DVD yet. It is WELL worth waiting for ! EXCELLENT DVD, I'm very anxious to hear about the next one, will order it as soon as I hear about it.

Only suggestion I have for next DVD is that it is made more clear to the viewer, when a correction is just a whistle and cast or when the correction is actually a nick or burn.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

I need mine by Tuesday. The kids are on spring vacation next week. Every year my wife holds a mini horse riding camp at the house. So, I will have five girls between the ages of 8-12 at my house (includung my daughter) for four days. I'm gonna need some quite time.


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Just want to say, for all of you that have not received your DVD yet. It is WELL worth waiting for ! EXCELLENT DVD, I'm very anxious to hear about the next one, will order it as soon as I hear about it.
> 
> Marty


Yea, ruuuub it in :x


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Labinitup, Your came I just waited in front of your house for mail to deliver and brought it home with me so I could watch it.I will send it back to ya in a few months...just kidding


----------



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

I got my autographed DVD either yesterday or the day before, but I haven't had time to watch it yet.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Labinitup


> ramblinmaxx wrote:
> Just want to say, for all of you that have not received your DVD yet. It is WELL worth waiting for ! EXCELLENT DVD, I'm very anxious to hear about the next one, will order it as soon as I hear about it.
> 
> Marty
> ...


William,
I hear you have an awesome pup, surely he doesn't have any problems for which you need solutions, right? :wink:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

sheriff said:


> I thought it was really well done. However, they pimped about as many products as a New York Yankees game. I just can't visualize Danny disolving a Rehydrate pill for every one of the dogs on his trailor. I wish they would have been honest about how much tougher the diversion blinds would be if not using those rubber duckies.


Don't *EVER* discount what Danny will do for the welfare of the dogs on his truck or any dogs training with him!!!

Jerry


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

ramblinmaxx said:


> William,
> I hear you have an awesome pup, surely he doesn't have any problems for which you need solutions, right? :wink:


I thought the video was for my problems and solutions  

I not gettin' it for the pup, I'm gettin' it for my next woman :lol: 

William


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Well, William, it should come in handy for that, especially if SHE is a Type C. You will understand after you see the DVD. Now if she is a Type A, then you might need more than a new e collar to go along with what you learn form this.
:lol:


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Just want to say, for all of you that have not received your DVD yet. It is WELL worth waiting for ! EXCELLENT DVD, I'm very anxious to hear about the next one, will order it as soon as I hear about it.
> 
> Only suggestion I have for next DVD is that it is made more clear to the viewer, when a correction is just a whistle and cast or when the correction is actually a nick or burn.
> 
> ...


Great suggestion! I thought the same thing. Other videos I've seen have a little light in the corner showing how long the button on the transmitter was held down. This would have been nice.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Jerry said:


> sheriff said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was really well done. However, they pimped about as many products as a New York Yankees game. I just can't visualize Danny disolving a Rehydrate pill for every one of the dogs on his trailor. I wish they would have been honest about how much tougher the diversion blinds would be if not using those rubber duckies.
> ...


Are you suggesting he does (waters them using a squirt bottle--yeah right)? If so, I'm sure he carries a decoy bag filled with rubber duckies everywhere as well. Walks around the field with a purina blanket and plays tug-of-war with the dogs. Going to have to put up the B.S. Flag on this one Jerry


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well, personally I really enjoyed the material. I appreciate them breaking down the personality types of the dogs into 3 categories, we all know we get puppies that challenge us depending on their style and it was good to see material that takes that into account. I also appreciate the way it breaks it down into 4 sections instead of just 2, marking/blinds. I apreciate that the delivery style is humble and the CD is very cost affordable, especially considering the quality advice and demonstrations it contains. they could certainly have charged a heck of lot more. The video production is top notch, thank you JT and Shannon. Well worth the money and I need to meditate for a while to digest what i've now watched twice in 24 hours. Shelby is already sick of it...

/Paul


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

sheriff said:


> Jerry said:
> 
> 
> > sheriff said:
> ...


Hey Sherf, here's an idea...quiturbitchin. You paid 39 bucks for a dvd that is worth your weight in gold in training tips. You should be thanking those sponsors for helping keep that price down. 

Hoping Danny and Judy make a bundle regards,


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

achiro said:


> sheriff said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry said:
> ...


Sheriff or should I say Comrade,

Welcome to America home of capitalism and free enterprise!! For the record, $40 buck for a little Judy and Danny wisdom is a great deal at four times the price. Watch it and learn from to of the best to ever play train a dog.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I was about to order one till I read about the adds.
Thanks for the heads up _sheriff_—I'll wait for someone to tire of theirs.

I'd rather pay the extra "$" regards,

john


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Hang on Guys.....

Sheriff....I respect your opinion, but let's be honest now. 

The video is over 2.5 hours long. Here are the TOTAL advertisements:

1 Avery ad....30 seconds
1 Purina Testimonial.....30 seconds
1 Rehydrate Testimonial....30 seconds
1 Tri-Tronics ad....30 seconds

That's it......

Guys, even in Texarkana Math that is only 2:00 minutes of the 155 minutes or so of training....I can't do any better than that. Cut me a little slack....I'm doing everything I can to keep the costs down as low as possible.

Help me understand???

JT


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Justin dont let it get to you,he also complained about 5.00 for S & H when the stamp only said 1.35 or something.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

sheriff said:


> Jerry said:
> 
> 
> > sheriff said:
> ...


You can fly that B.S. flag as high as you want to. But you'd be better served by gettin your happy azz down here and watch him for a week or two. You might see some of that.

Jerry


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Justin Tackett said:


> Hang on Guys.....
> 
> Sheriff....I respect your opinion, but let's be honest now.
> 
> ...


2:00 minutes out of 155 minutes you should be ashamed of yourselfs :shock: 

Thanks to everyone who put together a fine piece of work well worth it..


Just my opinion 

Jake


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Well.....I don't have anything to do with shipping or handling or ordering or any of that stuff.....so I better be quiet.

That is a nice little profit on the S&H.....but I'm sure they get beat up on some deliveries...I guess? Overall I think that's a fairly standard number?

Some will think I'm being ridiculous.....but this project has very little to do with money. Danny and Judy are both eating pretty regulalrly.

When Danny came to me this summer and told me what he wanted to do.... So he could leave something behind......because he is nearing the end of his career we argued about sponsorship placement awhile....until I told him what it would cost to get Nardi's team to shoot it and produce it. Then he really liked the idea.

Without their financial partners there would be no way to to sell the video for less than $75 bucks with these partners. ( best case)

I just hope guys without the contacts, expereince or resources that most of us here have can fix a couple issues with their dogs from the video.another $100.00 flying away....I just want it to be a good value for everyone. From guys and gals with Natl Finalists to young guys with a duck dog to be.

If you want to get ripped off come run SRS......but the video should be a good value and hopefully everyone can learn a little something for the price of a half tank of gas.

Thank you,

JT


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

WHOW there JT, now I really did like the DVD, probably watch it again tonight and 1k times more in the future. But there is probably only 2 minutes of that vid that DIDN'T have a product right in your face. I understand the advertisement probably paid a big part of keeping the cost of the vid down and I appriciate that. 

So Danny and Judy walking around carring Avery bags full of gear is part of their training day. LOL.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> WHOW there JT, now I really did like the DVD, probably watch it again tonight and 1k times more in the future. But there is probably only 2 minutes of that vid that DIDN'T have a product right in your face. I understand the advertisement probably paid a big part of keeping the cost of the vid down and I appriciate that.
> 
> So Danny and Judy walking around carring Avery bags full of gear is part of their training day. LOL.



Those are called "time out pieces" and are fairly comman when information is being digested. The piece is used for you to begin to comprehend, and digest what was just thrown at you. Annnnnnnd I'm sure Shannon thought a time out piece seeing them walking from one set up to the other might be better than watching a dog pee or watching guys stack up holding blinds or camera guys packing up gear.

But, if you'd rather them carry their gear in something else I can arrange it. Paper sack?

Hey man the companies that sponsored the video make training gear....it's what they use? Tell me how to do it without bumpers, collars, bags, and dog food and I'll do it.

Love brother...not hate.....

JT


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

............................sorry, I was taking a "time out" while digesting your post.  :idea: 


All love here man, nuff from me.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

sheriff said:


> I thought it was really well done. However, they pimped about as many products as a New York Yankees game. I just can't visualize Danny disolving a Rehydrate pill for every one of the dogs on his trailor. I wish they would have been honest about how much tougher the diversion blinds would be if not using those rubber duckies.


Everyone. This doesn't sound like bitch'n to me. If I wanted to tear the thing apart I wouldn't be nearly as nice. "I THOUGHT IT WAS REALLY WELL DONE"

As far as the 2 min worth of ads. JT what the #)%^ are you smoke'n. The thing was a giant Avery commercial. I'm not nocking it. I'm just saying. Lets be honest about things. The Texarcana math just isn't added up. 

I must say again. It was WELL worth the money. I'd spend the money again. They are great trainers and feal honered to have them sit in my living room and share some of their wisdom.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> ............................sorry, I was taking a "time out" while digesting your post.  :idea:
> 
> 
> All love here man, nuff from me.


No, no....I want your opinion. We'll hear plenty of attaboys....we need the bad stuff to make the next one better.

Give me an example of what you didn't like....hey man it's an opinion. If we can't take the bad...we don't deserve the good. Bring it....I want to know what you think.

JT


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

sheriff said:


> sheriff said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was really well done. However, they pimped about as many products as a New York Yankees game. I just can't visualize Danny disolving a Rehydrate pill for every one of the dogs on his trailor. I wish they would have been honest about how much tougher the diversion blinds would be if not using those rubber duckies.
> ...


You must have a different copy than anything I've seen chief. Are you saying because they use a lot of Avery gear....hey man Avery makes a lot of Avery gear for training.....

Give me an example of what you mean?

JT


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Justin Tackett said:


> No, no....I want your opinion.
> 
> JT


Justin,

I THINK its going to be a GREAT video for my training collection!

But Still Waitin' On Mine Copy Regards,

William


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

It was a giant commercial. So what it had some very good stuff in it.

One thing. When Danny goes to the line in the diversion blind section and the dog creeps and gets a correction; Judy and Danny talk about it but we really don't see the correction, maybe the beginning of one. Also, the very first dog with a creeping breaking problem (in the breaking section) they get in a correction but again we don't see it. You trying to be PC? Seriously, I'm used to watching the dog and I didn't see the correction. I was trying to guage what they did and how it affected the dog's behavior and it wasn't possible.

Judy talks about the bad parts of a recall and a resend. They do go into it a little after the videos almost over but don't go into as much as I thought they would after the earlier reference.

That cheating water single with what had to be a young type A dog was very good.

I loved their talk when the one black dog was doing the by the point water blind. Pure gold.

Now get yer a$$ busy and do a couple more of them. When's the basics DVD coming again? August sometime?


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

I have not seen mine yet....

but $40 scoops for 2.5 hours of training info with one of the top pros of all time and one of the top amateur handlers of all time...sounds like a steal.


One little training tip/idea/trick is worth at least that much.

I was surprised when I saw the costs. Thanks for making it reasonable


Looking forward to seeing my copy. Dogs A Field says it should be here soon.

Chad Wilson


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

Well I can sit here and bite my tongue but anyone that knows me knows I gotta say my 2 cents.......

You know as a producer it is so very hard to please everyone and believe me I have alot of folks to please in every project that we do. I have the Talent to please..... just ask Justin.... you always have to keep the talent aware of what is about to do, keep them relaxed and calm and try to be as positive as possible when they actually have not given you what you want. This is really the hardest part of production for me, trying to get across what I want from a talent. Not just you, Tack, all talent. 

You have the crew.... You have to make sure they understand exactly what it is you are visualizing, what shots you love, what shots you hate, exactly what a retriever trial is and how to shoot it, or how to dig yourself into a hole during a hunt. You also have to be as positive as possible here as well. You never want a unhappy camera op.

Then you have the sponsors and sometime you have just one and sometimes you have 10. Very trickly....you must make sure that they all are completely happy with the project. I try doing in very different ways oppose to having someone stand up with a soda can in hand and tell me how much he really loves it. Boring, I hate talking heads. Danny came out when I first met him with an Avery hat on and a Purina Jacket. He pretty much wore that all week prior to shooting the video. So I new that product placement was all I really needed to be aware of. Danny and Judy had great sponsors to work with. 

You know I just got lucky with the Purina towell and Ryan running all the dogs around it. He just dryed off one of the dogs after water work and then Chester and Dan were letting the other dogs out to air and they wanted to play with that towell, If it would have been a white rag I still would have grabbed my camera guys out of the truck as I did and made them unpack there gear to grab that shot, not becasue of the Purina towell, but because it was a beautiful shot with all those black labs against the cut fields of South Dakota. Sorry one yellow lab too, Donald!!!

We shot 35 hours of video and it was non stop. I never let them put the cameras down. So I got alot of great stuff for time out and training that you all may never even see. But we choose the best of and hope that you would like it. 

YOU..... you are the others and most important on the list to please. You are also the toughest to make sure are happy mostly because most will not give feedback or are afraid. You are how we learn and get better. We really do take in every thing you say.

It really does take alot of thought to make it right and I never expect to get it perfectly right..... there has to always be room for improvement and there has to be some who just hate it. We would all be pretty boring if we all thought the same way. 

I just know I loved being involved with the project and hope to be involved again and again. I love watching anyone and everyone work with the pups!!!

I do hope you enjoy. 

Oh and the S&H...... that is right Shipping Fees and HANDLING Fees. Someone has to get the DVD's put it in an envelope, seal it and drive it to be mailed. It is only fair that she be compensated too.

Thanks 

Shannon


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Jerry said:


> sheriff said:
> 
> 
> > Jerry said:
> ...


A comment from the peanut gallery here. I had never seen Danny at a trial or met him before he came to St Louis for the National Open last Fall. I spent a lot of time watching the handlers with their dogs that weekend. (Sometimes you learn more watching the handlers than you do watching the dogs.) I have to say I gained a lot of respect for Mr. Farmer during the days I was there. It was obvious that he held a deep bond with the dogs on his truck and that he genuinely cared for each of them. Everything in his demeanor said that he was more than just a handler running a client dog, but man and dog were a true team. I absolutely loved watching him with Ethel. 

So, my point is that I only saw this man for a few hours over a few days and I can completely believe that he would dissolve a dozen pills, water them all with with squirt bottles, and play tug-of-war until those dogs wiggled with delight like little puppies. 

Not that Danny needs little ol' me to stick up for him. I think he is doing well enough on his own. 

Sheriff, if there is too much BS in that video for you, I'll be happy to cover your $5 S&H and you can just ship it to me. 8)

Patiently waiting in MO,
Latisha


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Howard N said:


> It was a giant commercial. So what it had some very good stuff in it.
> 
> One thing. When Danny goes to the line in the diversion blind section and the dog creeps and gets a correction; Judy and Danny talk about it but we really don't see the correction, maybe the beginning of one. Also, the very first dog with a creeping breaking problem (in the breaking section) they get in a correction but again we don't see it. You trying to be PC? Seriously, I'm used to watching the dog and I didn't see the correction. I was trying to guage what they did to the dog's behavior and it wasn't possible.
> 
> ...



howard i owe you...very good information:

Big struggle here.....You know what happened, I know what happened and most of this board knows what happened. Yes, he got is butt torn up.

But, we had lots and lots of different people watch it from all walks. Guys with FC's and grand titles to guys with their first puppy. We picked up some negative reactions on most of that from everyone...so it ended up on the cutting room floor.

Right or wrong I saw no need to make things look worse than they really were...

I've seen some people mention pressure and how they would have liked to see when a button was being pushed. Another struggle....I felt like it needed to be left alone because the intent in my opinion was to get some to think about it more...when and where to correct.

But, if we need to add it in other big dogs videos we'll add it. But, because the correction depended on the dog and the specific problem so often.....I thought it might do more harm than good. 

The CC part of basics will give you something very black and white to work with.

More time on complicated problems....right?
Howard...what else?

I'll get with Chris and we'll arrange a day for Judy and Danny to address questions as they pertain to the video live over here..... Maybe 3 hours worth one week night in a month or two...after everyone has had time to use some soltuions in the field.

Good idea?

JT


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

I honestly can't complain about the "training" part of the DVD. I really liked that in most cases the cast was shown and then a quick cut to the dog to see what cast he took, very good. 

Just about every time a bumper was thrown you could see it go down, also liked the little ATB pics that popped up to show placement.

I wouldn't mind seeing them run some dogs though some basic water drills in some tech ponds or something similar in the future, like the angle entry/exit ditch.

btw, I bought 8 home depot buckets today and put them under my trailer...

wanting to be like danny!!!! :lol:


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Judy's fans in the land Downunder and New Zealand look forward to the DVDs.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Justin Tackett said:


> sheriff said:
> 
> 
> > sheriff said:
> ...


You asked for it:

1) Purina Blanket setting on the porch.
2) Every were I look is a new Avery or Tritronics hat
3) Avery bags everywhere with a Avery bumper conveniently with their logo towards the camera
4) Trailer with Zink's logo conveniently in the background.
5) I think I counted 7 Tritronics collars in one frame at one point.
6) Why is the Avery dry bag on the porch?
7) What purpose does the Avery decoy bags serve on the porch?
8) Maybe he should have taken the AVERY healing stick off the bench and used it on Star. Maybe he wouldn't disappear and reappear out of the frame on the porch so many times.
9) The only thing on the porch that could have been used was tucked away. The umbrella. Must not of had a Avery logo on it.
10) Danny said it best in the outtakes when he mentioned how well the dog was trained for putting the Avery sticker towards the camera.

Hey man, I know who butters you bread. And that is fine. But don't act like it just happened that way. And there is only 2 min of commercials. Were not stupid and this isn't subliminal.


Now that sounds more like bitch'n

Chief Out


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I guess you dont like NFL,MLB,NBA or the like because there is promo's everywhere and advertisements,hey hurry and turn off your TV because commercials are about to come on and advertise and might have sponsorships.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

Considering that the porch is at a commercial hunting lodge (lots and lots of decoys laying everywhere)...and we train about 65 dogs there every summer....those are the kind of things you'll find on a porch at a hunting lodge that is used for dog training in the summer.


Regardless...I'm glad you enjoyed the video, and I hope it helps you and your dogs.

PS. Star is a SHE, and she's probably earned the right to wonder a little....

Thanks,
JT


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Star definetely deserves to do just about whatever she wants.


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

Sherrif,

It looks to me like you spent way too much time worrying about the equipment. And picking apart where it sat and not near enough time watching the video for it's intended purpose. 

I do not know Justin, Danny or Judy personally (I have met Shannon at a hunt test) but if you are that unhappy with the advertisement I will send you $45 bucks for the video. And for you to quit whining like a baby.

He said that a lot of the cost of the video was covered by sponsors. Thus affording a lot of people the opportunity to purchase it that might not be able to shell out a $100 or more dollars for it. If Avery sells some equipment from this video good that will help them recoup some of the dough they put down to shoot it.

I rarely post on here so take it for what it worth. But if you want to complain about the content that is great but I think it is childish and unfair to gripe about placement of products.

Kevin White


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Kevin, go back and read the entire thread. I loved the video. No one ones to take a compliment. JT just wants to get defensive and paint a picture of a hunting lodge with only Avery stuff laying around. Get real. Bags, blankets, embrellas, etc just laying around on the porch like its just another day at the lodge. What ever.

As far as the 1.35 for S&H it was more of a joking comment about how it is funny that the US Gov't can ship the thing half way around the US for 1.35 but it cost 3.65 to put it in the mail. What ever. It's America. I don't care. And like I said I pay the money again.

I'm really not the one that got all fired up. Using bold letters at huge fonts. Calling names like chief--I think someone in his line of work just got fired today for making racial comments.

The thing is a training video. As far as the training info that was provided it was great.

And fowlhunter thanks for making my point. My origonal post was--if you read it. That it was like watching the NY Yankees pay baseball. Awesome stuff. But why do they always have to be pimp'n product?


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

Why? That's easy...because it costs so much money to produce a video of this quality.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Sheriff, first off, got a real name cuz without it your just a nameless guy with an opinion that doesn’t count.

The world is built on products. Your making a huge issue about the sponsors ads in the video, yet the real points of the video are lost on you. What they talked about was great stuff and for $40.00 bucks it was a bargain. The sponsors can tout their material all they want. I’m doing a beginning marking seminar for the local club, I called Purina and told them what the club was wanting to do in helping people and the class we put together, they sent me 25 hats to give to new people and kids. They didn’t have to do that, its one little club and I’m a nobody. Yet they support our games and they did something nice that our club members will really appreciate. They make a great product and I can tell ya tomorrow I’ll be letting people know they supported our club. I’ve fed Purina exclusively for years and I’ll keep on doing it as long as the product is quality and they treat me like that. 

Tellus and Tracy stayed at the house this week. Everything on his trailer says Avery or Dogtra. Trained with sponsor stuff all day and you know what. The products were great. The bumpers worked great, the bags were cool, his coats kept him dry. It was good solid stuff. That night I told him to take advantage of everything his sponsors are willing to do for him. I’ve watched him through the hard times over the years and if a company like Avery is going to support his efforts he should take that opportunity and run with it. Same goes for Danny and Judy. It would be completely foolish for a person to turn down an opportunity like this. I say life is too short to pass up situations like this. If you can’t see that then I suggest you move to Nebraska and start drinking generic beer. 

/Paul


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

great post gun dog 2002.


----------



## shootem (Apr 25, 2003)

sheriff said:


> As far as the 1.35 for S&H it was more of a joking comment about how it is funny that the US Gov't can ship the thing half way around the US for 1.35 but it cost 3.65 to put it in the mail.


 Shipping AND Handling I have yet to find some one to work in the shipping department for free. And if they use a postage or shipping service you can add 100 to 150 percent to the actual shipping.
Yes there were a lot of sponsor logos lying around. I LIKE that!! Avery has put together a list of top notch people to represent there products. I am talking dog products calls decoys all hunting products.

To the people that made this DVD possible THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

ok people. I see my point is being lost with you. You guy/gals win :roll:

The most important point that I had anyways was that I thought the training material in the vid was really good. I hope you all get you vids soon.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Without Advertising and Sponsorships, I'm sure this DVD would be at least twice the retail cost, Then, some could complain that the averging working Joe can't afford it! :wink: One just can't please all of the people all of the time.

Consider TV or Radio without advertising and what it would cost on a monthly basis. Would you rather have it the way it is or pay $500 plus a month for advertising free TV? Look at Satelite Radio, both XM and Sirius are broke and if the FCC doesn't let them merge, they both will be out of business soon because folks don't want to pay the $250 per year.

If you want to complain about something, go complain about why we don't have full-sized pickup trucks that get 60 miles per gallon!

Heck, I don't care if Judy and Danny had Pro Plan tattooed to their foreheads, getting their advice on so many aspects of training for a total of $44. is a bargain!


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

sheriff said:


> One other thing. I thing it is funny how the stamp on the envelope said $1.35 on it. Little bit higher than the $5.00 I spent for S&H. :roll:


S&H includes far more than the US mail charge. Someone has to buy the packaging that the product is shipped in, which costs money in the form of gas/fuel, labor and actual packaging cost. Even if you find what you want and can figure a way to get it delivered you will have delivery costs. Then, the packaging has to be addressed and/or printing labels done, ink, labels, pen, whatever and labor. Finally there is the trip to the postal facility, more labor and fuel, which is definitely not cheap these days. 

Some of the padded envelopes I use for books are upwards of $2 just for each envelope. 

S&H is usually definitely a lower charge than what it should be if all of these things were figured into the equation. 

Wish I could look at this DVD that has just arrived, but I'll be seeing it tonight!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Make a visit to my training kennels and take a look around...............what do ya think you'll see layin' around and used during training session........products from companies that make our training lives a little easier................

Thanks to those folks that make those products........................... :wink: 

Avery, Purina, Gunners Up, Tritronics, Dogs Afield, Lucky Dog, Newman & Bennett, Dogtra, Rehydrate, Whittaker, Mason Kennels, Smartworks, Retriever Journal, Retriever Field Trial News, Jim Killen, Dancin Dog Productions...............
Yada, Yada, Yada.........................Hard earned money spent on good products Regards

And I haven't even received my DVD yet..................but I'll still be at Danny's place in May to train...............


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey guys I really want to thank you for the ads in the video. Now that Lesa (who has proclaimed herself a Type B spouse) has watched it, she is going to let me buy more BUMPERS !!! I got everything from this Video. Permission to buy more training equipment and a lot of good advice on how to train our dogs. Can't wait til the next video is Available !

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

So is this video one in a series of videos?


----------



## 3labtxi (Mar 28, 2007)

This may have been in the video and I missed it, but could someone elaborate on type A,B and C dogs?


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm still concerned about Star.

Was she sick or injured and required a "healing" stick???

Jerry


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

3lab - Danny and Judy discuss the types of dogs and put a letter on each type so that we can decide on how to train the A B or C type of dog.
A being high desire and C being more of the sensitive type of dog.

Jerry - FC AFC Showthyme Star sat on the porch for more than 4 hours during our interview time and gave Danny a run to try to keep her there. Seen in the bloopers on Danny's Website.

Patrick, Yes. Danny and Judy's Basics will be out this fall. But I dare not put a date on that yet.

Enjoy all!!! Keep your reports coming, it is how we learn what you want.

Shannon


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Justin Tackett said:


> Big struggle here.....You know what happened, I know what happened and most of this board knows what happened. Yes, he got is butt torn up.
> 
> But, we had lots and lots of different people watch it from all walks. Guys with FC's and grand titles to guys with their first puppy. We picked up some negative reactions on most of that from everyone...so it ended up on the cutting room floor.
> 
> ...


I love this train of thought JT. Very sensible. AND very smart. There is no cookie-cut approach to training dogs. Some will take it that way. It is WAY better to make individuals think instead of just following course on what they saw. In dog training so many people asssume, "If this, THEN that". It's just not that easy. If it was, Danny would not be the one coming home with the "W" so often. Guys like Eckett couldn't sweep 1st thru 4th at trials two weeks running. And Lardy's dogs wouldn't have won so many Naionals.


We should all count our blessings for your's, Danny's, Judy's efforts and all involved in the production. Very thankful here. AND, thanks for being on the board gaining feedback to better anything yet to come.

Commercial, shumercial!! Avery is a big proponent and supporter for the outdoor world. Any support we could all give them is a protectionary measure for doing the things we love. They are after all trying to support us with their products.

Now get back to work on the next production regards,
Troy


----------



## Harley (Aug 23, 2006)

Sounds too good to miss, so where can I get a copy (what / who / where is EE?)

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

big_mike said:


> Sounds too good to miss, so where can I get a copy (what / who / where is EE?)
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Mike


Entry Express can be found at www.entryexpress.net

Andy


----------



## Harley (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Andy, entry express looks as if they are a US service does anyone think they would be willing to ship to the UK? or is there another more appropriate retailer who might ship to the UK?

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Farmer/AycockDVD*

My signed DVD is finally here. I know what I'll be doging tonight!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Mike - Dogs A Field (see banner at top of page) also carries it. You could also check with them about overseas shipping.

Andy


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

Just got mine in the mail. Haven't even opened it yet.
I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

I got mine today. Looking forward to watching this.
Thanks.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

3lab, the ABC thing is discussed in the preface part of the video. If you went right to the marking at the line section you might have missed it. 

I just got back from my HRC club training day. My dog was head swinging on multiple marks. There are so many things that this video addresses. It is fantastic. Thank you all for making it and making it affordable. 

TT


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Got mine yesterday -- been looking at it all day -- fantastic -- think it might be more beneficial for more experienced trainer -- maybe a Stage III over a Stage I -- but then a Stage II thinks they know it all and wouldn't get anything out of DVD


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

My tapes came today, I say tapes cause I bought another tape in case the other dog has problems and I might want to see it again.

I prefer this more subtle type of advertisingr, rather than some others where as much volume is taken up by mentioning the sponsors and showing the products for each subject change in additon to the other signs.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

If the worst that this crowd can come up with for criticism is what appears to be nitpicking of product placement of training gear and dogfood in a dog training DVD, it must be pretty awesome!


I'm reading that this (and I've not yet seen it) is well beyond basics. It sounds like this volume one assumes that one is a fairly well established handler with a fairly well established dog.

Is it fair to assume that Danny and Judy think that the likes of Lardy, Graham, etc. have done a thorough job in laying out those steps? Is it possible that Danny and Judy have their own take on basics, which would be somehow different, and in their minds preferable?

This is rhetorical stuff, but if there were answers and they leaned in a certain direction, the next steps for sequel DVD work could be elementary. Maybe they need to take a look at what THEY, Danny and Judy, think is the right way to lay the foundation. If it's different from Mike Lardy's, Rick Stawski's, Evan Graham's etc.

.... :?: ...... :idea: 


- Chris


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

taggbro said:


> Just got mine in the mail. Haven't even opened it yet.
> I can't wait to watch it.


Ok. I opened it. AN AUTOGRAPHED COPY!!
I'm always too late for an autographed copy. Not this time!

Now I gotta watch it.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Why wasn't this thread moved to the Product Revue page :?: 

Just curious regards,
john


----------



## Bryan T. Girolami (May 26, 2006)

*JT/Nardia*

I've had the video now for a couple of days and it is definately worth the money. 

A couple of things I could definately see improved upon -

1. When a correction is given to a dog show it, this is a dog training video after all and we all correct our dogs, I don't think it is politically incorrect to show it. Split the screen and show the dog and Danny and have him verbalize the corrections as given.

2. More actual training time with more dogs - example - instead of only showing a Type A dog run a set-up show a Type A & B dog run the set up and if anything was changed explain why, but explain it right there out in the field and don't go back to the porch every time to talk about something.


These are the two things I could see making a bigger differance for me when watching the video and trying to learn things from it. 


In the end though when I think about buying any type of learning video, If I gain 1 thing from it that makes me a better dog trainer, duck caller, goose caller, decoy carver or whatever I got my moneys worth out of the video, that is the way I look at it; I definately got my moneys worth from this one.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Why wasn't this thread moved to the Product Revue page :?:
> 
> Just curious regards,
> john


Why aren't you at the Canal trainin'?...............................

Just curious regards...........................


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I haven't gotten through watching all of mine, but I really like it.

I like the lay out of it where they break down the common problems and give solutions. It just seems well organized to me, and I know what to look for and expect in each segment. I will also remember what is in the video, and that makes it a better reference.

Mrs. Aycock was doing a good outstanding job of explaining. That part of the video was superior to what I've seen in all the other videos out there. So far I have like listening to Ms. Aycock explain, and watch Mr. Farmer train. It is a good combination for a video. Mr. Farmer does a good job of explaining also, by communicating it in way that easily understandable. It is also kind of motivating to hear him say, that if you know what you want to do in training, you will get out and train your dog, and that ties in with the focus of the video. 

The video is great, but I do have to sit back and marvel at all of the new bumbers and birds that I have actually never seen in person, but I don't mind that, and I don't think anyone is being dishonest about that. It makes me want to buy some although I don't need any. But hey, I got some stuff I'd like to sell too.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Why wasn't this thread moved to the Product Revue page :?:
> 
> Just curious regards,
> john


How about you go over there and wait for it to show up...?

/Paul


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> Mike - Dogs A Field (see banner at top of page) also carries it. You could also check with them about overseas shipping.
> Andy


if anyone cares ordering it from Farmer's website benefits Danny and Judy more than ordering it from other sources 8)


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Oops, I didn't know that Danny had a website  

Going back under my rock regards,

Andy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> john fallon said:
> 
> 
> > Why wasn't this thread moved to the Product Revue page :?:
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!

Honeymoon's Over Regards--

M


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> john fallon said:
> 
> 
> > Why wasn't this thread moved to the Product Revue page :?:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:........................Genius


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Why wasn't this thread moved to the Product Revue page :?:
> 
> Just curious regards,
> john



While I appreciate your concern, the necessary bases have been covered. In the future, please approach RTF admin privately to address such concerns.

Mr. Fallon, please support our sponsors, including dogs afield, a dealer of this product whenever you get a chance!

Thanks! Chris


----------



## CCR (Oct 22, 2004)

Got mine in the mail yesterday!!!  
Louann


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

EdA said:


> Andy Carlson said:
> 
> 
> > Mike - Dogs A Field (see banner at top of page) also carries it. You could also check with them about overseas shipping.
> ...


http://www.dannyfarmer.com/

Watched some of it Friday in the office at lunch, a couple of comments on it.

It's already paid for itself, in a training issue I was dealing with.

Product placement was great, I'm always looking for good training items. A thank you to the sponsors for allowing us an affordable traing piece. 

I'd like to get some Purina towels for the dogs.


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

JT, you and Shannon did a great job. Really enjoyed the DVD. Thanks to Mr. Farmer and Mrs. Aycock for sharing their wisdom as well.
This is just my opinion, I would like to see animation that tells where the bird is located. I know some of them were marked. Maybe a split 
screen or "pip" where you can see handler and dog at the same time.
Just my .02, and it ain't really worth that either.  

I already learned some things for a problem we are having. Thanks again to everyone envolved. Sponsors as well.

Phase I with a Type A regards,


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Awesome video. If you watched it and didn't think it was worth the money, review the section on the 3 stages. :lol: 
Sign me up for the whole 10-disk series.


----------



## Driftdude (Jul 23, 2003)

JParsley said:


> JT, you and Shannon did a great job. Really enjoyed the DVD. Thanks to Mr. Farmer and Mrs. Aycock for sharing their wisdom as well.
> This is just my opinion, I would like to see animation that tells where the bird is located. I know some of them were marked. Maybe a split
> screen or "pip" where you can see handler and dog at the same time.
> Just my .02, and it ain't really worth that either.
> ...



Contrary my friend....I love all the opinions I can get. Even my new buddy Sheriff has provided us some insight.
Please give me a second more of your time and tell me what you mean.... I'm with you on the PIP...easy, we can do that. Are you referring to one of the blinds OR one of the marking scenarios. Give me a specific example.

The Basics edit will begin in exactly two months. I know Shannon really wants to make this one special...since "BaSICS" is the biggest part of the game.

Thank you for your time.....

JT


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

I think the PIP would be cool, especially if the dog did something notable that you wanted to show, like turning wrong on a cast, or scalloping, etc. 

I will say again, I love this video. It is excellent. Just to here them talk on the porch and hill and share years of training insight and wisdom, was priceless. I happen to have types A, B, and C. I needed this.

I hope the basics has some of Danny and Judy's handling training. I wish my dogs handled half as good.

tt


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

*Concerned*

Paid for DVD.

Not received yet.

Should I be concerned?


(I can call the bank and have them reverse the payment- but I might wait another week.)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I would definetely wait a little bit,Not everyone has received there I bet,I am sure your not the only one.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tackett,

I haven't watched the video but surely one day I will. But I probably won't purchase it.

Fortunately, I have the luxery of being able to train with Judy and/or Danny. In fact, us three had a nice conversation today under a shade tree at local trial.

But, let's be honest here.

Danny didn't do this video with the PRIMARY goal in hoping folks gain knowledge in training dogs.

Judy didn't do this video with the PRIMARY goal in hoping folks gain knowledge in training dogs.

and........

JT didn't do this video with the PRIMARY goal in hoping folks gain knowledge in training dogs.

Now I don't know about the rest of you folks, but I don't spend a considerable amount of money in something for others to benefit from for nothing.

1. Because nobody would buy anything I had to offer as far as training a dog.

and

2. Cause I don't spend money unless I feel like I'm gonna profit from it sooner or later.

Now this video may turn out to be the best training tool ever to hit the retriever community. And really, that would be a huge assett for our dogs if it does.

But if we are gonna try to be honest here, let's be honest............

The video was produced with the PRIMARY goal to create revenue for the individuals who put it together. Those on camera, and behind the scenes.

Now is that bad? Most likely not. Especially for the individuals who are able to profit from it. Those being the ones who make revenue, and those who benefit from the learning value of the video.

But again, I will stand on this till the day I die.......................

When money becomes involved with the things we love, things change. Some for the good, some for the bad.

I hope all the good that can possibly come from this video does happen.

But I hope any bad that could come from the video doesn't.

Wondering when Vinwood Kennels will be changed to Avery Kennels regards,

Gut


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I think this will get interesting..
Alot of big pro's have made videos,Rorem,george and Eckett,Mertens and I am sure there are others and they all made a profit I am sure but I do agree whoever thought of this idea have a few numbers in there head before they started and dont think this video would have been made if everyone broke even.. JT kudos to you because you are a good marketer in the dog industry.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Ken,

You sure wax eloquent for someone who hasn't seen the video. Why sew seeds of doubt about the intentions of videographic benefactors? I think I saw somewhere that one of the reasons Danny wanted to do this was to leave something behind; a legacy of sorts. On the other hand, capitalism is beautiful, why must you give it the tinge of a whore?

mrgd


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Tackett,
> 
> I haven't watched the video but surely one day I will. But I probably won't purchase it.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see your video...

"How to catch one like a real man...with a special interview with Mike Piazza focusing on sending one down the sweet spot."

/Paul


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

I am sitting here cracking up...This guy is hilarious!

I have never met you Guthrie but I hope to someday. You and I would get along great...Always picking and trying to get folk's goat. What did Danny say about changing from Vinwood to Avery when you asked him during your "shade tree" conversation?


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

Guys...guys...

Don't get upset...can't you see that he is bored and just trying to aggravate. When my kids get in these moods I just ignore them and when they realize that they aren't bothering me, they go on to something else.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> What did Danny say about changing from Vinwood to Avery when you asked him during your "shade tree" conversation?


I haven't asked him yet.........but I'll give you a tid bit..............

I told him I was wearing a Mudbuddy boat patch on my shirt at the SRS event in Hot Springs.

He asked...."What did you get for it?"

I said........"A free hat and the patch" :lol: 

He said............"I'd wouldn't wear it unless I got the boat"

Hopefully that helps regards,

Gut


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

I knew this thread would get fired up as soon as Mr. Guthrie got home from the trial. :lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> Guys...guys...
> 
> Don't get upset...can't you see that he is bored and just trying to aggravate. When my kids get in these moods I just ignore them and when they realize that they aren't bothering me, they go on to something else.


You must not know me very well. :lol:


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

I wouldn't either! 

Bet you had a glove contract...maybe shoes...maybe batting gloves...


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Wildfowl Adventures said:
> 
> 
> > What did Danny say about changing from Vinwood to Avery when you asked him during your "shade tree" conversation?
> ...


you ain't got a hair on your [email protected]# if you don't get a shirt screen printed with a big 'Gold Club...gentlemans club" logo on it (or who ever's in your area :wink: ). I promise I will be on the line taking pictures and blowing snot bubbles laughin my arse off the whole way.


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

It always works...sometimes just takes a bit longer.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> I wouldn't either!
> 
> Bet you had a glove contract...maybe shoes...maybe batting gloves...


Yep, sure did....................

And after my third year playing professional baseball, I hated the game. It was a job and nothing more.

Hoping our dogs never become like a glove, shoe, or batting glove contract. Catch my drift here?

Probably not...........It's like a 16 year old Domican throwing a 95 mph fastball............

Way over your head. :wink: 

Gut


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

It seems to be over your head. The dog is not the bat, glove, or ball...the dog game is the same game my brother from another. The bat, glove, and ball are nothing more than a Mudbuddy patch on your sleeve. Just like you hating baseball, some folks turn pro as trainers for the cash and end up hating it, some folks play minor league ball for three years and end up hating it. Others are pro and make a good living and still love the game for what it is, be it baseball or dog games. I think it depends alot on the person playing the game.


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

16 year old that is really 25...As long as it's over your head and you're not getting earholed...it's all good!


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> It seems to be over your head. The dog is not the bat, glove, or ball...the dog game is the same game my brother from another. The bat, glove, and ball are nothing more than a Mudbuddy patch on your sleeve. Just like you hating baseball, some folks turn pro as trainers for the cash and end up hating it, some folks play minor league ball for three years and end up hating it. Others are pro and make a good living and still love the game for what it is, be it baseball or dog games. I think it depends alot on the person playing the game.


Yep, just like I thought........way over your head. That will go down in the books as a wild pitch. :wink: 

The bat, ball, and glove are not a patch on the sleeve.

The bat, ball, and glove all have been the main stay of the game of baseball. It's the other side show acts that create a cloudy picture. Steriod testing, Advertisements on the Green Monster at Fenway Park, or those Dipping Dots instead of an old fashion ice cream cone.

What's lost? Mystique. The days when things were simple because it was a bat, ball, and glove with your old man in the back yard.

It's only a matter of time before FC Avery Atta' Boy won't breed to AFC Browning Baby because two companies wouldn't want to co-advertise.

Is that good for the dogs? :wink: 

Whoops..............I think you just got that slider in the dirt this time regards.

Strike 2 regards,

Gut


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> 16 year old that is really 25...As long as it's over your head and you're not getting earholed...it's all good!


16 or 25..............

Who cares right?

He still is making his smooth $5.6 million a year. :wink: 

And the only one robbed is the fan when that thought of 16 year old turns old and grey before his 8 year contract is up.

Fans pay the ticket price regards.........

Catch my drift yet?

:?

Split finger below the knees............

Strike 3, your out.


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

You're so far off base you just got picked off at third on a snap throw with no outs, down 6-5 in the ninth. What a shame...

Hope you have Boras going to the table for you...


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

wildfowl you are so wrong,they always used the DH in his spot so he wouldnt be on base.The pitcher was a better batter...lol


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

Judging from his post, it sounds like he may have spent too much time reading the signs on the outfield wall and sending the batboy for Dippn' Dots! :lol:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Come on guys, we all know Gut was only a catcher in the "bull" pen...some things will never change...

/Paul


----------



## JParsley (Jan 19, 2005)

Justin Tackett said:


> The Basics edit will begin in exactly two months. I know Shannon really wants to make this one special...since "BaSICS" is the biggest part of the game
> JT


If the next ones are anything like this one, they will be very well received. I was just thinking on all the birds down. Not so much in drills 
where you would have a lot of birds on the ground, just maybe field marks and blinds. There is another DVD out that has that sort of animation. 

Please don't think I didn't really enjoy the dvd. We did, I am already looking forward to the BASICS video, and all others in this series.
I need all of the help I can get.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> some things will never change...
> 
> /Paul





Wildfowl Adventures said:


> When my kids get in these moods I just ignore them and when they realize that they aren't bothering me, they go on to something else.


As shown, you all are my pawns...............

I should take up another game, this one is way too easy.

Gut


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > some things will never change...
> ...


Hey we just trying to keep the pampered washed up sports star happy....we know how they need attention and I'd hate to see you shave your head and start with the obcene flashing of areas of your body even you can't see....

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I'd hate to see you....
> 
> /Paul


That's the first thing you've written about me that's a fact.

Hopefully one day we will meet.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd hate to see you....
> ...


Oh man, that's not true. I'd love to come hang out and bask in the celebrity of Gutman but apparently I haven't earned that privilege yet. I think you're one of the funnest people on here, I'm just trying to figure what it takes to piss you off bad enough to get to come judge with you. Guess i'll have to chat with KG about that....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > Gun_Dog2002 said:
> ...



Hey if I can't piss you off enough to judge can I go with slighly pissed off and sit on the boat with Dozer while we watch you retrieve ducks...?

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

First off Paul,

You won't ever piss me off enough "online" unless you talk about my family directly.

I can play you like fiddle.............

Devil went down to Georgia regards,

Gut


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

MRGD said:


> Ken,
> 
> You sure wax eloquent for someone who hasn't seen the video. Why sew seeds of doubt about the intentions of videographic benefactors? I think I saw somewhere that one of the reasons Danny wanted to do this was to leave something behind; a legacy of sorts. On the other hand, capitalism is beautiful, why must you give it the tinge of a whore?
> 
> mrgd


It seems to me like a collaborative effort of a group of people whose primary goal in life is not to make money at others expense. Somebody had an idea, other people agreed that it was good idea, and everybody did their part the best they could. Thats the way I envision it.


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Anyone have any thoughts on Danny's not giving a verbal to the water from the point in the water blind segment? I've thought that vocal to water, silent to land was used by many? Not criticizing at all, I really like the video and appreciate Danny and Judy sharing their vast knowledge. It's a wonderful video.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> First off Paul,
> 
> You won't ever piss me off enough "online" unless you talk about my family directly.
> 
> ...


Hey, keep your hands off my fiddle...

/Paul


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

I would love to give an opinion if I ever receive my DVD.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

greyghost said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on Danny's not giving a verbal to the water from the point in the water blind segment? I've thought that vocal to water, silent to land was used by many? Not criticizing at all, I really like the video and appreciate Danny and Judy sharing their vast knowledge. It's a wonderful video.


I don't know many who give a verbal off a point into water.

A silent over cast for me in a trial. :wink:


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I've only gotten into the marking in the field section, but was wondering about the praise on the return from holding a line on the side hill. Was the dog being praised for holding a line on the return?


----------



## Wildfowl Adventures (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Bobby, forget about the bats and go get Mr. Hobbs another hotdog before he has to get back out on the field.


----------



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

DL said:


> I've only gotten into the marking in the field section, but was wondering about the praise on the return from holding a line on the side hill. Was the dog being praised for holding a line on the return?



I thought he was praising the dog for doing such a good job of holding the hill on the way TO the bird.


Could be Wrong Regards,


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> greyghost said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any thoughts on Danny's not giving a verbal to the water from the point in the water blind segment? I've thought that vocal to water, silent to land was used by many? Not criticizing at all, I really like the video and appreciate Danny and Judy sharing their vast knowledge. It's a wonderful video.
> ...


I am with Ken. I use a permisive verbal back to get on the point, silent to get off into the water. A silent over for me as well in a trial.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Wildfowl Adventures said:


> Hey Bobby, forget about the bats and go get Mr. Hobbs another hotdog before he has to get back out on the field.


As a good parent, you must ignore your children in order to get them to stop beggin' for attention right?

You said it...............

But you still keep coming back for more. :wink: :lol: :lol: 

If I was a pitcher, I'd be pitching an extra inning no-hitter right now.

Hey kid, go get me a beer to wash down that hot dog too regards,

Gut


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> _*If* _I was a pitcher, I'd be pitching an extra inning no-hitter right now.
> 
> Hey kid, go get me a beer to wash down that hot dog too regards,
> 
> Gut


_If_ a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his ass every time he jumped! Hey kid, take him all the hot dogs you can carry. Take them out to the bull pen. He is out there watchin' the real players ... and dreamin' of his picture (no stats) on a baseball card.
It's a wild pitch! Two runs score!

Helpin' regards,
Arturo


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

hey gun dog you said keep hands off your fiddle?I thought it was a banjo you played while squeeling like a pig.....just kidding.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

blackpowder said:


> DL said:
> 
> 
> > I've only gotten into the marking in the field section, but was wondering about the praise on the return from holding a line on the side hill. Was the dog being praised for holding a line on the return?
> ...


To begin with I thought he was praising the dog on the return with some syrupy praise like I do, which I thought is wrong, so I got to thinking maybe he was praising the dog for holding the side hill on the return.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> hey gun dog you said keep hands off your fiddle?I thought it was a banjo you played while squeeling like a pig.....just kidding.


Caution:

http://leano.3rd-dimension.com/deliverance.jpg

/Paul


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

thats funny,its amazing some people have never seen that movie and probably have no idea what we are talking about.


----------



## maxx (Jan 1, 2005)

It is funny how many people probably havent' seen that movie but still know what you are talking about.


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

*And Now Back to the Topic*

So I got my Saturday on retrun to the casa after morning training session, and was elated to find Danny and Judy had signed the case. My bride was watching the Rangers so off to my personal confuser to watch it. It started skipping and jumping, looks like a bad copy ... long story short Ms. Christie is sending me a replacement this afternoon ... nice folks there at Avery! yeah I heard their logo got caught in a couple of dog training sceans ... oh well ... toe nail the side hill for priase and use the hot dogs for rewards ... not aversives ... regards b&B


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Arturo said:


> dreamin' of his picture (no stats) on a baseball card.
> 
> Arturo


No dreamin' here............got a few extra's saved for the youngster. :wink: 

Sell you one for $39.99

Heck, I'll even sign it.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Sell you one for $39.99  please, please, please buy one
> 
> Heck, I'll even sign it if you'll let me.


Wow, don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Ken Guthrie said:


> No dreamin' here............got a few extra's saved for the youngster. :wink:
> 
> Sell you one for $39.99
> 
> Heck, I'll even sign it.


Wow! Only $39.99! How many ya got?

Itdon'tmatter regards,
Arturo


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

I hadn't even visited this thread until I saw yer moniker, Toscanini. Now I'm curious....just what page did this bit of sage advise take a dive into the terlit, as Archie Bunker used to call it.

This hasn't only been GDG'd, it's almost achieved the status of the 'seater' thread. And to think I can't even be blamed for touching the flush handle.

UB


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Arturo said:
> 
> 
> > dreamin' of his picture (no stats) on a baseball card.
> ...


Can't you send me the word doc your printing them from? 

/Paul


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Uncle Bill said:


> I hadn't even visited this thread until I saw yer moniker, Toscanini. Now I'm curious....just what page did this bit of sage advise take a dive into the terlit, as Archie Bunker used to call it.
> 
> UB


Guthrie started it into the terlit bout' page 13 or so. Then he started expressin' his love for the greatest squeeler of all time .... Ned Beatty!

Banjo pickin' regards,
Arturo


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Can't you send me the word doc your printing them from?
> 
> /Paul


Although it was college,

This ain't no photoshop........ :wink: 










I love patting myself on the back regards,

Gut


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

I just checked that out at snoops.com and they called BS on that outfield sign!

Sorry Charlie regards,
Arturo


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Arturo said:


> I just checked that out at snoops.com and they called BS on that outfield sign!
> 
> Sorry Charlie regards,
> Arturo


No brag, just a fact.......better check your sources. :wink:


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Autographed!!*

Sure as my luck would have it. I had to fly accross the pond for a business trip on Friday. Went to the mail box before I left with hopes of watching the DVD on the long plane ride. Nope....It had to show up on Saturday after I had left. I am fortunate though....I get to watch my autographed copy now after another long trip accross the pond. Oh yeah....FOR Sale: Autographed copy priced conveniently at One Million 
Dollars...Any takers? Bueller....Bueller............Ok.... :wink: Not going to sell this Genuine Autographed Edition.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you send me the word doc your printing them from?
> ...



How can this be, Ken. That was my number, before I gave it to the greatest Nodak baseball player ever. Glad he was able to wear it proudly, or I would have had to come down on him. :roll: 

UB...still upset Rog isn't in the HOF.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't you send me the word doc your printing them from?
> ...



#9 Ken Guthrie and Bobby Boucher...


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I got my video and tried out a new trick on the head swinging. Well, new to me. I did the one where you hold your hand down for a long time before moving to call for the next bird. I also did all singles for 2 setups yesterday. Well yesterday, I was going to call for the triple on the second setup unless she swung, which she did, and so did singles. I liked the video alot.....


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> #9 Ken Guthrie and Bobby Boucher...


#9 Ken Guthrie and Bobby Eucker ...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

So you put your name on a grade school playground. Nice...


/Paul


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


>



Does that say Nacogdoches? 

Didn't know they had a pro team.


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

*It's Raining and I' Bored ...*

So I Googled ..Ken Guthire.. and this is what I got ...

... Ken Guthrie argued for several minutes before being thrown out of the game. 
...
"All I can say is we came here and tried to play the ballgame, and we played the cards we were dealt," Guthrie said. 
...

After all life is like a box of chocolates ,, never know what your gonna get ...

:roll:  :roll:


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: It's Raining and I' Bored ...*



bruce said:


> So I Googled ..Ken Guthire.. and this is what I got ...
> 
> ... Ken Guthrie argued for several minutes before being thrown out of the game.
> ...
> ...


Did you see the quote in that article

"Its all about the balls..."

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

You know you've made it big time when folks start doing google searches on your name. :wink: 

I feel honored regards,

Gut


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: It's Raining and I' Bored ...*



Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Did you see the quote in that article
> 
> "Its all about the balls..."
> 
> /Paul


 :roll: Nice try.........your a tired act. :wink:


----------



## huntingrdr (Jan 26, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You know you've made it big time when folks start doing google searches on your name. :wink:
> 
> I feel honored regards,
> 
> Gut



Haa...LOL


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You know you've made it big time when folks start doing google searches on your name. :wink:
> 
> I feel honored regards,
> 
> Gut


LOL...after reading some of the last posts, I just had to "google" your name. It wasn't until Page 5 of the results that I finally saw something related to you....it was your little one's blog!! He is just adorable!!

How in the world did you get such a pretty gal to say "Yes"??? 

If that was your Dad in the Christmas picture with you and your little one, I have to say you really look like your Dad!

You should be very proud of your family!!

Vicky


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: It's Raining and I' Bored ...*



Ken Guthrie said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see the quote in that article
> ...


Thank you, thank you, i'll be here all year...

/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> > You know you've made it big time when folks start doing google searches on your name. :wink:
> ...


Well thank you. I admitt, I did a google too after it was posted and did see that my son's blog was on there.

You asked about my wife. We met in HS in 1993. We have been steady ever since. Married in 2000. We have a wonderful son who just turned 1 last week that I tear up every night I hold him.

And yes, that was my dad. In fact, just got off the phone with him while planning a trout fishing trip in the Seirra's in May.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

I sign back on after the weekend to find this thread has been corrupted by 5 pages of Guthrie drivel. :roll: 

I liked the video, and it was well worth the $40. I don't have a dog quite ready for that open water blind, but I did have to chuckle when Danny complained about people futzing with their dogs online too much.  

I like that they explained how they would approach a problem both for dogs that were just starting to have the issue and also if it had already gotten to become a problem. I really like how they emphasized that any correction be tuned to each each dog and each situation and what is too much for one dog may not be enough for another.

I think they did a fair job showing the corrections, but my non-dog training mother saw the video too and commented on the pieces with the heeling stick. Watching the dog react when it got whacked was too much for her. And she is not one of these cookie only, no corrections people. She has watched me train, but for some reason that stuck out to her.

My only other feedback would be on the sound. I had to turn up the volume in parts to hear Danny and Judy clearly, then would get blasted out by the music in the interim pieces. So, a more even volume would be nice.

Latisha


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Latisha, was that what this thread was about? I forgot for some reason.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Latisha said:


> I sign back on after the weekend to find this thread has been corrupted by 5 pages of Guthrie drivel. :roll:
> 
> I liked the video, and it was well worth the $40. I don't have a dog quite ready for that open water blind, but I did have to chuckle when Danny complained about people futzing with their dogs online too much.
> 
> ...



Hey can you stay on top and stop GDG'ing up this thread....

Now Guthrie about this blog....

/paul


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

what is GDGing?


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

MRGD said:


> what is GDGing?


S E A R C H young man, and you will be informed.

UB


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Uncle Bill said:


> MRGD said:
> 
> 
> > what is GDGing?
> ...


You don't have to do a serach! It is a known cheer among RTF'ers when a dog has performed admirably. People stand up and yell "Go Dog Go"! Be the first in your area.

Let us know how it goes regards,
Arturo


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Arturo said:


> Uncle Bill said:
> 
> 
> > MRGD said:
> ...



Heh heh heh heh...not bad fer a cat guy. 8) :lol: 

Curious if you've seen GUT do any catching. Is it similar to that former Milwaukee great? He said he loved those knuckleballers. Had no problem catching them...just get the carrom off the backstop,... when it stopped rolling. :roll:

UB


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Uncle Bill said:


> Heh heh heh heh...not bad fer a cat guy. 8) :lol:


Thats cause he stole it from a back-cracker :wink:


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

achiro said:


> Uncle Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Heh heh heh heh...not bad fer a cat guy. 8) :lol:
> ...


You still bone-crushin' Russ? After seeing you get flayed on thet FF thread, I figured you'd be turning pro by now. Not worth getting scared up thet badly, and not be getting paid for it. :lol: :lol: 

UB


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

I just had to do this with all the talk of sponsorships this is the only thing that popped into my mind.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLeXUC8pSdk


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

swampson said:


> I just had to do this with all the talk of sponsorships this is the only thing that popped into my mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLeXUC8pSdk


swamps, that is awesome. I haven't seen that in probably 15yrs. I had that Video, watched probably 20 times when I was younger.

Game ON...Regards!!


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Now that is subtle product placement.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You know you've made it big time when folks start doing google searches on your name. :wink:
> 
> I feel honored regards,
> 
> Gut


Well, I finally found a pic of you in action. No wonder they hung your number on the fence, quite unforgettable...










/Paul


----------

